# My wife made me a cigar dossier



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

So, I mentioned to my wife the other day that SilverFox had a really nice cigar dossier. We looked up the price and it was a tad too rich for our blood. But, knowing that my birthday was coming up, my wife decided to use her brain and make me one. Here's what she came up with.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Tenor CS said:


> So, I mentioned to my wife the other day that SilverFox had a really nice cigar dossier. We looked up the price and it was a tad too rich for our blood. But, knowing that my birthday was coming up, my wife decided to use her brain and make me one. Here's what she came up with.


Wow, you got a keeper there bud, damn!

I find a girl like that I am settlin' down!!

Nice work!


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

That is really cool! Might need to try that myself...:tu


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

That is mighty thoughtful of her. I can't get my wife to make me dinner.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice! Your wife is a keeper :chk


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Sweet. Got a winner there.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I want one how much? lol


----------



## Dailong (Jul 6, 2008)

That is pretty awesome. Did she make the templates for the dossier herself? Or can you find one online?


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

Dailong said:


> That is pretty awesome. Did she make the templates for the dossier herself? Or can you find one online?


She's an accountant, and thus she is a goddess at Excel. She looked up what some other dossiers included and made her own template off of that.

I should also note that she found the binder in a clearance section at Target, so this whole project wound up costing her less than $5, instead of the $30 + shipping that the professional leather-bound dossiers cost.

But I really do appreciate the thought, and the "ha, I did good" look on her face when she saw me open the package was priceless!


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice. You have a good wife.


----------



## Dukeuni (Apr 26, 2007)

Were did the sheets for cigar information come from? Did you purchase those from retailer, or did you wife write those up herself? 

Very impressive though, I will have to speak to my wife about this one....


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Very nice of her...make sure you give her some of the good lovin' tonite!


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

Hi Guys:

Here is a PDF file of the cigar dossier template that she made me.

It's two pages. Page 1 is spaced so you can punch holes in a right-hand side page. Page 2 is spaced so you can punch holes in a left-hand side page (for those of you who want to do double-sided pages).

Now you know why I married her.


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

Cool idea, its nice when the other half gets involved in ya hobby.:ss


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Very thoughtfull gift.... 

Your wife did GOOD :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Dude, she rocks! And for her birthday???? I always prefer a homade gift to store bought. That extra personal touch says a lot.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Very nice gift!!!


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

tell your wife thanks for me! Will be using her templates!


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Kudos to the wife. Thank her for me as I'm going to use her form for my book. :tu


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

andrewk said:


> tell your wife thanks for me! Will be using her templates!


:tpd::chk


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Careful there bro--she might have a dossier on you--Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ActionAndy (Jul 9, 2008)

Tenor CS said:


> So, I mentioned to my wife the other day that SilverFox had a really nice cigar dossier. We looked up the price and it was a tad too rich for our blood. But, knowing that my birthday was coming up, my wife decided to use her brain and make me one. Here's what she came up with.


But does she play DVDs?


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

No, but she did get me seasons 2 & 3 of King of the Hill also!


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

Very Cool! Tell your Wife Thanks I'll be using the sheets as well!


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you for the files.


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

That is really cool! Nice gift!

My wife gave me the back porch to use for this hobby . . . and I'm pretty sure I had already paid for it!


----------



## hogz (May 31, 2008)

That is awesome...kudos to her!


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

Very nice of her to make that from scratch for you - My wife bought me one for Father's Day and I was shocked but your wife really took it over the top by making it - she deserves an extra special gift next Mother's Day.


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

TDIvey said:


> Very nice of her to make that from scratch for you - My wife bought me one for Father's Day and I was shocked but your wife really took it over the top by making it - she deserves an extra special gift next Mother's Day.


LOL, we don't have kids yet, (only been married a year), but her birthday is coming up in a few weeks. Now, the pressure is really on me!


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

Tenor CS said:


> LOL, we don't have kids yet, (only been married a year), but her birthday is coming up in a few weeks. Now, the pressure is really on me!


Have you seen the Opus Love Story on the other thread? Now, that would be a nice birthday gift! I KNOW she would LOVE it!

:bl


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

troutbreath said:


> Have you seen the Opus Love Story on the other thread? Now, that would be a nice birthday gift! I KNOW she would LOVE it!
> 
> :bl


I did see the Opus in the other thread.

Couple of problems:
1. She doesn't smoke, she might take a puff off of one of mine, but that's about it.
2. I don't really like Opus. I like a lot of other A. Fuente stuff, but the one Opus I smoked kicked my ass and it was not an enjoyable experience. But hell yeah, I kept the band! Those bands are GORGEOUS.

I would post what I wanna get her, but she's seen this thread (she likes to look at all the compliments coming her way) and I don't wanna spoil the surprise.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet gift and thanks for sharing the pdf file! I'll have to print out a bunch when I get to work tomorrow.


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome I think she just got some major points! :tu

Shawn


----------



## Homebrewer (May 31, 2008)

Very nice! Thanks for the template. :tu

I was just telling my wife what a good wife you have...


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

you got a good woman. :tu:tu:tu


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

ahaha that's awesome, I wish I had one like that....or maybe a bit more fancy...I just use a tiny moleskin book...The NUB label is sticking out from the end, however I dunno if it'll be used, I've gotten lazy and stopped reviewing...I just grade it and make little tiny notes


----------



## Dailong (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice, thank you for sharing the page template.

Pham


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## GAZHOG (Jun 12, 2008)

Not only was she very thoughtful, but sharing the pdf was exceptional and generous. Well deserving of a hug from every botl that responds to this post.....that is your job:tu. Thanks for sharing and I hope you receive a bunch of RG bumps from those that can:chk


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I have seen some wonderful gestures on this board in my short time here but this might take the top spot.

What a wonderful lady you have. 

Take good care of her.

Al


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice booklet, that will help you keep track of your stogies in style. Nice work by the wife! :tu

Hey, I really like that green plastic ring gauge measuring device. Where did you get it?

Doc


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Hey, I really like that green plastic ring gauge measuring device. Where did you get it?


OfficeMax, in the drawing/drafting section. Ask for a a circle template.


----------



## JonW (May 13, 2008)

You my friend have a keeper!:tu:tu
Thank you very much for the pdf file.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Tenor,

Maybe one of the guys involved with this group buy will have an extra. Would make a nice addition.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=167542

Al



Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Nice booklet, that will help you keep track of your stogies in style. Nice work by the wife! :tu
> 
> Hey, I really like that green plastic ring gauge measuring device. Where did you get it?
> 
> Doc


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Hey Tenor,
> 
> Maybe one of the guys involved with this group buy will have an extra. Would make a nice addition.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Al: I'm already down for 3. I hope that group buy goes through! Those things look great.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

:blThat is one of the most awesome presents ever! :bl AND it was handmade by her just for you. Very cool. Congratulations :tu


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

That's really cool of her. Sweet dossier.


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

That is so cool that she did that for you. I guess there actually are some women out there that support their husbands' hobbies and passions.

My wife takes issue with any hobby or interest I've pursued over the last 16 years. I guess that's why we're in the midst of divorce proceedings.

No fun indeed.


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

What an outstanding gift! I appreciate both of you sharing her hard work by let us have PDF copies of the pages.:tu


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks good! Nice to know that people can still make handmade gifts. :tu


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

macster said:


> That is so cool that she did that for you. I guess there actually are some women out there that support their husbands' hobbies and passions.


Yeah, she's definitely a keeper. When I seriously got into photography a few years ago, she got me several photography magazines, some great books, and an instructional DVD on how to use my specific camera. And she came along with me on several trips to the zoo and parks so I could practice my photography.

She's also a great bargain hunter. She knows how to scour sites like overstock.com, and get freebies for some things, and every Sunday, she clips and organizes the coupons in the paper. In this tough economy, every cent saved counts. In the first 6 months of this year, using a combination of coupons and buy-one-get-one-free offers, we've saved well over $1,000 on our grocery bills, which is why I've been able to splurge on a new humidor and cigars.

I am SO grateful that she's not one of these women who MUST go shopping every week for $400 shoes, or be in the salon every two weeks getting her hair done.

And you should have seen the place she took me for my birthday dinner this week. Artist Point at Disney's Wildnerness Lodge. A cool combination of elegant, but rugged.

Yup, she's a keeper.


----------



## IndyRob (Jul 10, 2008)

I just downloaded and printed out the PDF you supplied. Thanks a lot. I'm going to start on this now. I've had quite a few brands that I've really liked but haven't been tracking them very well. This is going to help immensely, so thanks again!


----------



## fury165 (Jul 8, 2008)

As a newbie this will help me immensely. Thanks for sharing this and a bigger thank you to your wife


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

What a great gift, nice looking and functional. Thanks also for the PDF


----------



## ben (Oct 5, 2007)

I just wanted to say thanks to you and your wife for sharing your cigar dossier PIctures and templates. It was a great shot of inspiration to make my own dossier. You can see what I whipped up over on this thread.

Thanks again.
-Ben


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

pro2625 said:


> I want one how much? lol


The dossier... or the wife? 

Nice gift... even better lady. :tu


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

Brilliant:tu


----------

